# How can I tell if i'm on the correct lead in a trot?



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

theequestrianjumper said:


> I'm struggling.. thank you!


I think you mean correct diagonal:wink:. It took me forever to finally be able to tell. When you are posting you should be out of the saddle when the outside leg is forward. It takes a lot of practice to be able to see, just keep looking and you will get it. It helps to have someone on the ground telling you when you are right or wrong so you can look and see how it looks.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

When you are posting, look down at the horse's outside shoulder. When that shoulder is further out, you rise, and when it is back, you sit. The saying goes: "Rise and fall with the leg on the wall." Also, if you are posting on the wrong diagonal, the trotting version of a lead, you might notice that it feels different compared to when you are on the correct diagonal. Hope that helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

I used to have trouble with this and It was way to much of a distraction to have to look down the whole time to figure out what diagonal I was on, so what helped me was just sitting loose, not flopping around like a fish, but sitting loose and relaxed and letting your horse "push" you out of the saddle, your horse has a natural rhythm when he trots. For a while try and figure it out by watching his shoulder but don't make a habit out of it!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

CharliesMom said:


> I used to have trouble with this and It was way to much of a distraction to have to look down the whole time to figure out what diagonal I was on, so what helped me was just sitting loose, not flopping around like a fish, but sitting loose and relaxed and letting your horse "push" you out of the saddle, your horse has a natural rhythm when he trots. For a while try and figure it out by watching his shoulder but don't make a habit out of it!


That's what worked for me only I had to close my eyes to really feel it.


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

Just look at the outside leg, if your riding in a school it will be the one closest to the fence, when you rise it should be 'out' in front and when you sit it should be back. To change your diagonal sit twice and then start rising again. It takes a while to get it and even now when i learnt my diagonals a year ago my instructor atill sometimes has to remind me to change it, it just takes time and practice. Have someone tell you when your on the right diagonal or when to change it and then you'll start to learn what to do. Just keep practicing and it will soon become habit to check and change it


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

"Rise and fall with the leg on the wall."

If you sit trot and allow your hips to swing with your horse's rhythm you should be able to tell when each front leg comes forwards. Then as your outside hip swings forwards, begin posting. Rise as the outside leg steps forwards. When you are just starting out it is also easier to simply glance down at the shoulder of your horse and make sure you are rising with the outside leg.

Eventually with practice you will be able to tell if you are on the right or wrong diagonal without even looking. When you are on the correct diagonal it will feel a whole lot more balanced and less awkward going around corners. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I've posted that video many times on this forum. It's not the BEST video but it shows in slow motion how diagonals work and a lot of people seem to find it super helpful.


----------



## CrossCountryStar (Aug 10, 2012)

As you rise out of the saddle (at a posting trot) look at the horses shoulders. You want to rise out of the saddle with your horses outside leg. If you are on the right lead, you will notice that as you rise out of the saddle, the horses outside shoulder goes forward. That also means that as you rise out of the saddle, the horses outside leg is infront of the inside leg. 
If you switch leads across the arena, in the middle at 'x' or at the opposite end of the arena, sit one beat on the horse, then start posting the trot again. As you sit that one beat, you wait that one second for the horses outside shoulder to be infront again. 

http://forums.arabianbreeders.net/uploads/monthly_07_2011/post-7782-0-88204200-1311785852_thumb.jpg

If you hit the picture link, it shows a horses trot. If you can see, the outside leg is infront of the inside leg in the picture. That is when you rise out of the saddle, and sit the beat when the horses inside leg is infront.

I hope this makes sense. Try watching some YoutTube videos on it. There are some helpful ones out there.


----------



## Georgiam (Aug 11, 2012)

Leads are in canter and diaganols are in trot when you rise out of the saddle the outside front leg should be stepping forward and when you sit the inside front leg should be stepping forward. look over the horses shoulder to help recognise which diagonal your on, also in walk when the inside front leg moves forward star to trot to help achieve the correct diagonal without having to correct it


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Go for the feel and check occasionally with a quick glance but don't drop your head to look. Also the wrong diagonal around a corner or circles won't feel as good, it will feel awkward.


----------



## horseperson4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Post with the horse's outside leg, Leg out- rise forward and up. Leg in- fall downwards and back to the saddle.


----------

